# Can't assign requested address



## steven.borley (Jun 18, 2005)

I need some help diagnosing the MacOSX side following problem.

I am trying to connect (Remote Desktop) to my works PC. My company uses Nokia's NSAS to do the tunneling. This runs a Java applet to create the tunneling. With my wife's PC (Linux) this tunnel completes successfully and I can run a Remote Desktop client through it.  However, with my Mac I(10.3.9) if fails to create the tunnel. here is the log...

<pre>
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [PFPapplet] Build Number = 441
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [PFPapplet] Connecting to via.bbbb.com:443
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [PFPapplet] Start SSL Handshake
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [PFPapplet] Write HTTP Request...
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [Session] Read HTTP Response...
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [Session] OPEN_SESSION - request
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [Session] OPEN_SESSION - response
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [Session] OPEN - RDC-StevenB/772089/TCP:127.0.0.240:3389:cas-370.bbbb.pri:3389
Fri Jun 10 08:45:26 BST 2005 [Session] START_LISTENING_FAILED - Can't assign requested address
</pre>

cas-370.bbbb.pri is my works machine at the end of the tunnel (name changed to protect the innocent)

I have tried with my firewall off and I get the same error. I have tried running the applet from Safari and from FireFox.

I know that the 'Can't assign requested address' part of the error is comming from the system, not the Applet.

I know it is unlikly that anyone will have experience of the Nokia Applet, but do you have any idea what might be the problem, assuming it is due to the MacOSX?

I wonder if the problem lies with the 127.0.0.240 address. Is there anyway I could test this, perhaps using a ssh tunnel as a test?

Regards,
Steven


----------



## dalsim (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have the sames probleme...
Do you have a solution for me?

Best regards,

Dalsim


----------



## mvcube (Jun 6, 2008)

Try to run the applet with sudo. It might be a security issue.


----------



## dalsim (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your information.
I will trying your solution and keeps you informed

regards
dalsim


----------



## dalsim (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

After many test in su, I have the same problem.

have you got an other solution?

Best Regards,


Dalsim


----------



## mvcube (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, without further info, I will not be able to help.


----------

